
Astronomers Detect a Burst of Gravitational Waves from the Region of Betelgeuse - woliveirajr
https://www.sciencealert.com/astronomers-detected-weird-gravitational-waves-from-the-direction-of-betelgeuse
======
verdverm
Betelgeuse is actually not in the region where the waves were detected. It's
mod way between two regions.

Clickbait journalism...

